# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Lucid Dreams

## laurelax

Hello, 
I'd like to share with you this soothing instrumental ambient meditation music. 
It's called Lucid Dreams and you can listen and download the mp3 (free) here: 
Lucid Dreams 



Hope you'll like it as I do! 

Laure

----------

